# Elemental Designs EHQS subs made into home theater subwoofer



## annoyingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

I picked these up many years ago for very little money during one of eD's clearout sales, they're EHQS 12 models. I can't imagine I paid more than 10 or 12 dollars a piece for them. They've been taking up space in by basement forever so I figured I might as well put them to use. They're not bad speakers, but they really like a lot of space, so the box is 12 cubic feet tuned to 24hz. They play fairly flat down to around 18hz where they start to drop off.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i think they were $25ea plus shipping back then. I bought a pair for $76 i think.

Nice sub...got any extra ones lying around for replacement duties?


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Very nice, I've always been a fan of eD subs.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice work. I have on of those with a full cover cap that I put on when I worked there. 

I missed that final sale. Pretty pissed about that. I'd just gotten back from a deployment a few days beforehand.


----------



## annoyingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

miniSQ said:


> Nice sub...got any extra ones lying around for replacement duties?


Nope 

When my wife saw it, she said "Why didn't you build it into the wall?". I feel like she just gave me the go-ahead for an IB install if these ever die.


----------

